# Calor 13 Kg propane cylinders will they fit?



## flyingscotsman (Jun 23, 2007)

Hi All,
I have 2 * 11 Kg Irish Calor propane cylinders in my Hymer S 700 gas locker.

I am heading to Scotland in a few days for a long trip and expect I'll empty them.

Can someone tell me if two UK 13 Kg propane cylinders will fit into a Hymer S 700 or similar locker?

The cylinder dimensions are close... the UK 13 Kg one is 580*315. and the Irish 11 Kg is 554*301

My gas locker slopes in at the top and I just barely get the 2 * 11 Kg cylinders in, however this is more to do with the fact 
that the Irish 11 Kg Cylinders have a large 5" collar (protecting the valve assembly) which is almost the
same width as the cylinder. Not sure of the UK collar but in the photos it seems smaller.

Tia

Aye the flyingscotsman


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Easy answer NO.

tony


----------



## HEYFIELD (May 1, 2005)

Hi
I have a 1999 B564 with probably the same size gas locker as yours.
2*13kgs won't fit in.
I use 1*13kg and 1*6 kg.
It is possible that you may be able to use 1*irish and 1*13kg, if you remove the beading around the locker.
In that case use 13kg bottles as much as possible and the irish bottle only as standby until the other is changed.
I hope this makes sense.


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

I was able, pre Gaslow, to fit 2 x 13kg in my 2000 B584 locker. I didn't think they would at first but they will although it is a very tight fit. The description of your lockers with the sloping back at the top sounds the same as mine and the twin 11kg Gaslow just fits in with the filler mounted on the skirt.


----------



## zoro (May 1, 2005)

Hi 
I had the same problem with calor bottles. 
Solved my problem by fitting 11kg Flowgas bottles. :wink: 

Steve


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

The only things that fit a Hymer gas cupboard are:

2x 11 kg bottles or

13KG plus a 6 kg.

tony


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

One way to fnd out for sure is to try 2 x 13 kgs tanks. I did have to bend the gas pipe up a bit but that was quite easy.


----------



## jeffo (Jan 15, 2009)

2x 13kg fitted in my 98 s520,but 2x11kg in hymer Bestline,jeffo.


----------



## Westkirby01 (Jan 25, 2009)

We have a 670 and the locker is the same size as yours. A 13kg and 6kg are the largest combination that will fit.

If your Irish ones are full and you use mains electic for heating then they should last for the duration of your visit.

We use a 13kg over a 7 week period and a 6kg over a 4 week period.

If you have 2 x 13kg. Wow. would love that option.

Hope this helps.


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

We had same problem so now either use 1 x 6kg and 1 x 13kg Calor or 2 x 11kg Flogas depending where we are going as to being able to swap.

Greenie


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Calor*

Hi

A bit off topic, but can you swap Irish Calor cylinders for Scottish ones? Are they branded differently or anything?

Russell


----------



## flyingscotsman (Jun 23, 2007)

Hi Guys,
Thanks for all the answers. It seems like the consensus is that they won't fit,  and that most likely combination will be a 13 kg and 6 kg.

Ideally next best for me as Heyfield said would be an Irish 11 kg and a UK 13 Kg this would allow me to use my Irish ones as a back up.
When I get over there I'll try that out first.

The Flogas option of 2 * 11 kg as Steve and Greenie commented is fine, but it would mean me chopping and replacing my 
screw on fittings....now I know why Gaslow is so popular.

I'm going up and around the West coast for 3 months , mostly wilding, so given the likely weather unless I go into hibernation my tanks will not last the trip.

I'm also relying on my 4 solar panels for power, more used to sunny Portugal expect they will have a struggle, but like the song...."The Sun will come out tomorrow, bet you bottom dollar......"

Again thanks for posts I'll let you know how it turns out.

Aye the Flyingscotsman


----------



## flyingscotsman (Jun 23, 2007)

Hi Guys,

Well I made it to Bonnie Scotland, presently parked up in a 5 star car park in Girvan overlooking the island of Aisla Craig.

The good news is that my locker can take a UK 13 kg Calor propane cylinder along with my Irish 11 kg one...indeed I think because of the smaller collar size I could if i wanted to fit 2 * 13 Kg 

The bad news is that the UK Calor 13 Kg cylinder needs a different type of screw on regulator from the Irish one! 
The Irish 11 Kg cylinders have the thread on outside, the UK one on the inside. ...So if planning a trip to Ireland watch out.

Solution....rather than cutting the Irish regulators off. I bought a UK regulator which, via the outlet hose feeds the gas through the barbecue outlet pipe and into the gas pipe lines.
It's a tight push fit and seems quite secure...got this tip on the forum sometime ago. 

All seems to be running fine, when the UK cylinder empties I will swop to the Irish one until a UK replacement is found.

My only slight concern is the operating pressure...UK Regulators gives 37 bar whereas Hymer Regulators and appliances are designed for 30 bar.

All for now

Aye the flyingscotsman


----------



## Westkirby01 (Jan 25, 2009)

Hi FlyingScotsman.

You did what we did when we went to France. One French and one English bottle. Purchased a French connection. Made a dual line so each one could be switched on indipendantly. Used the French one as the main and the English one as a back up.

Keep the connection, then you're up and running when ever you come here again.

Have a great time here in scotland.

We can see the Arran ferry from our site by the windfarm. Give us a wave when you pass, (if you see us).


Regards


----------



## flyingscotsman (Jun 23, 2007)

Hi Westkirby01,
Thanks, My first bus was an S 670...had a wonderful time in it, loved the sleeping area. Because of the built workmanship, it convinced me to stick with Hymer despite the expense.

Now I'm on my own except for the wee dug I still welcome the space for visitors....have three months on the road so I'll look out for you  

Also I'm considering a week on Arran the first week in Easter as I will pick up my Daughter, boyfriend and Grandson at Prestwick then need to take them somewhere.....Will Arran be too crowded then? 

Aye the Flyingscotsman


----------

